

The Complete List of Objective-C 2.0  Compiler Directives - credo
http://www.learn-cocos2d.com/2011/10/complete-list-objectivec-20-compiler-directives/

======
makecheck
Nicely done. Also, for @property the name of a method can be redefined, e.g.
getter=isVisible.

